# Little experiment



## DiamondsandRust (Jan 21, 2014)

so, the other day i was thinking how sometimes when i was half asleep and listening to music the song would really get stuck to my head. 

so i grabbed my cell and did a little recording. 

i played some thunderstorm so it would be on the back ground. 
and started saying words like 

you are happier on your own
you can move on and forget
you can enjoy life , live to the fullest
let go
forget

and so on. 

gotta say that thunderstorm calms me down and i would fall asleep listening to it. and the words that i was saying kinda got burned into my sub. 

sounds crazy but i think it does work.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

How random!

It is true that un that time period between falling asleep and laying in bed you are susceptible to influence from outside sources.

My older brother suffered from low self esteem, he was reading books and it was only when he got kicked by a colt in the fore head and had two black eyes he could barely see out of that he asked for some audio books to listen to while he recovered, my sister got him an audio book on self esteem, he really changed after listening to the words, he said it was real, not just written words on a page to be read, but that voice actually telling him that he was not a looser and such, it helped him no end, looking at the man he is today, I don't think he would be half of that without that audio book.

Good experiment, I got through mine on Whiskey and Marlboroughs


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes that is a well known technique and works very well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

I think its ultimately a form of self hypnosis.

Years ago, I applied a similar exercise to a sport I participated in (well I say sport, it was a cue-sport) with good effects. 

Not terribly long lasting though in my case, so maybe has to be something you periodically re-do


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I recommend similar techniques in my practise. YOu can buy sound machines that play thuderstorms, rain, waves from an ocean ect. My wife and I have one that we play everynight, it is just static. 

Sound machines are useful to sooth and relax. 

The positive self talk is very useful in reversing negative thoughts. I teach a technique that for every negative thought you replace it with 5 positive thougnts in addition to other things.

You are using proven methods.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually this technique has been around for some time now, it is based on the studies that Subliminal stimuli can be used from everything from stop smoking to selling coke. as to the effectiveness of them it varies....some individuals have a hard time to keep their minds quiet long enough to actually absorb the comments, others can mediate and actually has some effect....if you are really interested in it, there are a number of Apps available for iphone and android i believe that provide ambience sounds with hidden messages...you should try it, but you need to be in the right state of mind for it too work...go to the app store and type in subliminal i believe. good luck.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I did a similar technique only rather than message while I was falling asleep, I stuck Post-it Notes all over the house with positive messages, and wherever I went I read the notes out loud. I also wrote my my mirror in the bathroom so it would surround my head. Thus I read it and thought it, and also HEARD IT with my ear when I said it out loud. 

I considered it "re-recording the messages inside my head."


----------

